
Finally, a 'Reasonably-Secure' Operating System: Qubes R3 - zurn
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/finally-a-reasonably-secure-operating-system-qubes-r3
======
zurn
Exciting stuff:

0) Coverage in mainstream press (Vice),

1) Windows 7 & Debian & Whonix support

2) "Rutkowska wants to work with a few companies and pick two or three
specific models that can be 'Qubes Certified' laptops. She wrote that Qubes
has been in talks with two vendors over the last month, but declined to reveal
their names as negotiations are ongoing."

